
Taiwan's Press Freedom Best in East Asia: Freedom House - Ultramanoid
http://focustaiwan.tw/news/aipl/201906060007.aspx
======
dfps
How much of this is in response to the tyranical state thats been trying to
subsume theirs?

~~~
Ultramanoid
While any Taiwanese will be quick to remind a foreigner of the significant
political differences with China, it probably has much more to do with the so
called White Terror era :

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_Terror_(Taiwan)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_Terror_\(Taiwan\))

After the transition to democracy, the Taiwanese of the last few decades
recoil from anything that even slightly reminds them of that violent
oppression in their recent past.

